# Scotty flush mounts or standards



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I need another matching set(flush or std.) for the front of my boat. Does anybody have any lying around you would part with? They are only like $7 but if i drive to Cabelas to get them they will cost me $40. :?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm gonna be at cabelas in the morning. If you want I can pick you up a set and get them to ya. I live in Logan but will be heading through Ogden tomorrow afternoon. Let me know by morning. Oh and send me a link or a pick of what it is exactly you want. 

D


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Pm sent.


----------

